# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo представляет новые смартфоны и мобильные аксессуары

## Lenovo_BY

Компания Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] представила [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] для тех пользователей, которые хотят оставаться на связи и быть в курсе всех событий в любом месте и в любое время. 

Среди новинок компании:

·         Lenovo P90 – первый смартфон, оснащенный новейшим 64-битным процессором Intel® Atom™ и модемом Intel XMM™ 7260 с поддержкой технологии LTE-Advanced, которая обеспечивает высочайшие уровень производительности и скорость передачи данных; 
·         Lenovo Vibe X2 Pro – «старший брат» обладателя международных наград Lenovo VIBE X2- смартфон, выпущенный ограниченным тиражом, стал еще больше и еще эффектнее;
·         Портативная вспышка VIBE Xtension™ Selfie Flash;
·         «Умный» браслет Lenovo VIBE Band VB10 с дисплеем, выполненным по технологии электронных чернил и аккумулятором, обеспечивающим длительное время работы устройства без подзарядки. 

*Первый смартфон с 64-битным процессором Intel® Atom™ и модемом Intel с поддержкой технологии LTE Advanced* 

Lenovo P90 – первый смартфон, в котором одновременно используются новейший 64-битный процессор Intel® Atom™ Z3560 и модем Intel® XMM™ 7262 с пятью режимами работы. Благодаря сочетанию в устройстве этих двух мощных компонентов смартфон Lenovo P90 обеспечивает пользователю высокую скорость обработки данных, поддерживает технологию LTE-Advanced и дает возможность работать в сетях LTE в диапазоне FDD. 

Смартфон Lenovo P90 создан специально для тех, кто предпочитает быстрый темп жизни. Устройство получило аккумуляторную батарею емкостью 4000 мА/час. Пользователи могут насладиться хорошим изображением на большом экране смартфона (диагональю 5,5 дюймов) с разрешением FHD и яркостью 400 нит. 

Кроме того, смартфон оснащен 13-мегапиксельной задней камерой с новейшим многоярусным сенсором и функцией оптической стабилизации изображения для качественных снимков даже в условиях плохой освещенности. Фронтальная 5-мегапиксельная камера имеет встроенную функцию улучшения изображения и поддерживает управление жестами. Аппарат работает в сетях 4G LTE с высокой скоростью передачи данных, а это значит, что Lenovo P90 подойдет для потокового воспроизведения видео и музыки, а также онлайн-игр в любом месте и в любое время. Смартфон Lenovo P90 будет доступен в трех цветах: белом (Pearl White), черном (Onyx Black) и красном (Lava Red).

 

*Новый VIBE X2 Pro* 

Lenovo VIBE X2 Pro отличают мощность, производительность, стиль и дизайн. Новый смартфон Lenovo, сохранивший уникальный, запоминающийся многослойный дизайн Lenovo X2, за который тот уже получил международные награды, выпущен ограниченным тиражом. VIBE X2 Pro имеет экран диагональю 5,3 дюйма стандарта FHD, который делает изображения яркими, и 64-битный восьмиядерный процессор Qualcomm® Snapdragon™, обеспечивающий высокий уровень производительности и длительное время работы устройства без подзарядки. 

 
Для большего удобства пользователя Lenovo X2 Pro получил простой и понятный пользовательский интерфейс VIBE 2.0, а именно:

·         индивидуально настраиваемый экран блокировки, 
·         функцию мгновенного включения камеры, 
·         стильные прозрачные иконки и др. 

Смартфон получил две 13-мегапиксельные камеры (основную и фронтальную) с автофокусом, светодиодной вспышкой, функцией управления жестами и улучшения изображения, а также новым аксессуаром VIBE Xtension™ – специальной вспышкой для качественных селфи.  

*Отличные селфи в каждом кадре*

Портативная вспышка Lenovo VIBE Xtension™ Selfie Flash – это аксессуар, который поможет запечатлеть каждый момент жизни, независимо от условий освещения. Миниатюрная вспышка легко и быстро подключается через разъем для наушников и используется для создания подходящего освещения в момент нажатия затвора фотокамеры. Теперь можно делать прекрасные снимки в любых условиях и в любом месте – фотографии получатся четкими и с естественной цветопередачей. 

 
Lenovo VIBE Xtension™ Selfie Flash состоит из восьми светодиодных ламп, дающих рассеянный свет, и используется как дополнительная подсветка для естественной цветопередачи в условиях плохой освещенности. В устройстве используется аккумулятор, заряда которого хватает на 100 вспышек – этого достаточно для фотосъемки в течение всего дня. Lenovo VIBE Xtension™ Selfie Flash – синхронизированная вспышка, приводимая в действие одновременно с действием затвора, что гарантирует необходимый результат. 

*Lenovo VIBE Band VB10* 

Lenovo VIBE Band VB10 – это носимое устройство, созданное специально для тех, кто хочет оставаться на связи в любой момент. Дисплей браслета выполнен по технологии электронных чернил, устройство может работать без подзарядки до 7 дней даже с постоянно включенным дисплеем и Bluetooth. Браслет принимает все уведомления с телефона, имеет влагозащитный корпус и датчики для ведения фитнес-статистики, следовательно, оно помогает пользователям оставаться в хорошей физической форме, быть всегда на связи и в курсе происходящего. Благодаря технологии электронных чернил изображение на дисплее всегда, даже на солнце, четкое и яркое. 

 
На дисплее браслета отображаются уведомления о новых звонках, sms, сообщениях в социальных сетях Facebook, Twitter, WeChat и т.д. Дисплей вмещает до 150 знаков. Lenovo VIBE Band VB10 – помощник в занятиях спортом, который ведет фитнес-статистику и помогает пользователям сосредоточиться на поставленных целях. Lenovo VIBE Band VB10 совместим с любым мобильным устройством под управлением ОС Android или iOS. Устройство поступит в продаже по конкурентной цене  от $89.

*Цитаты:*

*Шао Тао (Shao Tao), вице-президент подразделения по производству мобильных устройств (Mobile BU) компании Lenovo:*

«Мобильность в стиле жизни и привычках сегодняшних пользователей электронных устройств приобретает все большее значение, поэтому люди ищут устройство, которое будет одновременно высокопроизводительным, тонким, стильным и сможет работать без подзарядки длительное время. Это именно то, чем мы руководствовались при разработке наших новых мобильных устройств. Они могут похвастаться высочайшей скоростью обработки данных, новейшими технологическими решениями и невероятно долгим временем автономной работы, то есть именно тем, что так нужно самым требовательным пользователям».  

*Херманн Ойль (**Hermann* *Eul**),* *вице-президент* *и руководитель подразделения* *Mobile* *Communications** корпорации** Intel**:*

«Lenovo P90 – яркий представитель растущей категории смартфонов на базе процессоров Intel. Это один из первых смартфонов, оснащенных одновременном новейшим 64-битным процессором Intel и модемом Intel XMM 7260 с поддержкой технологии LTE-Advanced, которые обеспечивают высокую скорость передачи данных и отличный уровень производительности, что по достоинству оценят пользователи. Мы рады возможности продолжить наше сотрудничество с компанией Lenovo по столь важному для нас направлению работы». 


*Технические характеристики моделей:*

*Lenovo P90*

Процессор: четырехъядерный Intel® AtomTM Z3560 до 64-бит с частотой 1,83 ГГц
Операционная система: Android™ KitKat 4.4
Оперативная память: 2 Гб
Встроенная память: 32 Гб
Дисплей: 5,5-дюймовый дисплей (1920x1080) стандарта FHD с IPS матрицей до 5 точек касания
Камера: задняя камера 13 Мп с новейшим многоярусным сенсором и функцией оптической стабилизации изображения, фронтальная камера 5 Мп с фиксированным фокусным расстоянием 
Звук: 1 динамик, стереовыход 3,5 мм
Средства коммуникации и радио: подключение LTE (4G), FDD Band 1,3,7,20; DL 150Mbps / UL 50Mbps, WLAN: WiFi 802.11 b/g/n/ac, точка подключения WiFi
Аккумулятор: 4000 мАч (литий-полимерный), встроенный. 
Количество SIM-карт: 1 micro-SIM
Цвета: черный, жемчужно белый, красный
Габариты (Ш x Д x В): 150 x 77.4 x 8.5 мм
Вес: 156 г

*VIBE* *X**2* *Pro*

Процессор: 64-битный восьмиядерный процессор Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ частотой 1,5 ГГц
Операционная система: Android™ KitKat 4.4 с интерфейсом VIBE UI 2.0
Оперативная память: 2 Гб
Встроенная память: 32 Гб и слот для карты памяти
Дисплей: 5,3-дюймовый дисплей (1920x1080) стандарта FHD с IPS матрицей 
Камера: задняя камера 13 Мп со светодиодной вспышкой, фронтальная камера 13 Мп с автофокусом 
Звук: 1 динамик, стереовыход 3,5 мм
Средства коммуникации: подключение LTE (4G), FDD Band 1,3,7,20; DL 150Mbps / UL 50Mbps, WLAN: WiFi 802.11 b/g/n/ac, точка подключения WiFi
Аккумулятор: 2410 мАч (литий-полимерный), встроенный. 
Количество SIM-карт: комбинированный слот: 1 nanoSIM + microSD либо 2 nanoSIM 
Цвета: черный, жемчужно белый, красный
Габариты (Ш x Д x В): 146.3 X 71.0 X 6.95 мм
Вес: 140 г


*Портативная вспышка Lenovo VIBE Xtension™ Selfie Flash*

Подсветка: 8 рассеянных светодиодов
Подсоединение: стереовыход 3,5 мм
Совместимость: со смартфоном VIBE X2 Pro
Аккумулятор: 80 мАч, до 100 вспышек
Габариты (Ш x Д x В): 68 x 36 x 12 мм
Вес: 10 г

*Lenovo VIBE Band VB10*

Совместимость: Устройства на Android™ 4.3 и выше, устройства на IOS
Дисплей: 1.43-дюймовый дисплей на электронных чернилах (296x128) более 200 нит
Водозащита: Отвечает стандарту IPx7
Средства коммуникации* Micro USB; Bluetooth 4.0 LE*
Аккумулятор: до 7 дней работы
Габариты (Ш x Д x В): 68 x 36 x 12 мм
Вес: 10


*Справка о компании* *Lenovo*

Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) является постоянным участником мирового рейтинга крупнейших компаний Fortune 500 с годовым оборотом $39 млрд. Lenovo занимает лидирующие позиции по разработке и производству инновационных решений для частных пользователей и корпоративных клиентов. Портфель компании включает высококачественные, надежные, безопасные и легкие в использовании устройства: персональные компьютеры, в том числе легендарный бренд Think и компьютеры-трансформеры Yoga, рабочие станции, серверы, СХД, smart TV, а также широкую линейку мобильных продуктов, включая смартфоны, планшетные компьютеры и программное обеспечение. Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## WelcHom

ничего себе, такие интересные модели телефонов, я себе точно приобрету один из них, уж очень заманчивые они.

----------

